# 2 CPU Anschlüsse Netzteil liefert nur einen



## jaeger1982 (15. Januar 2019)

*2 CPU Anschlüsse Netzteil liefert nur einen*

Servus zusammen,

ich habe hier  im Forum Hilfe gesucht und mir dann die Teile bestellt.

Nun habe ich so weit alles fertig und wollte die Kabel vom Netzteil anschließen und stehe vor einem Problem.

Habe einen Ryzen 5 2600X auf einem MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC

Als Nezteil be quiet! Straight Power 11 ( hat mir auch der Netzteilrechner von be quiet empfohlen )

Nun entdecke ich das mein Mainboard 2 Anschlüsse für die CPU hat. 4 Pin und 8 Pin.

8 Pin ist CPU_PWR1
4 Pin ist CPU_PWR2

Nun ist es möglich die 2x4 PIN auf den 8 Pin zu stecken, aber was mache ich mit dem 2. Anschluss für die CPU?

Füge euch noch ein paar Bilder an.

Danke schon mal.


----------



## SaPass (15. Januar 2019)

*AW: 2 CPU Anschlüsse Netzteil liefert nur einen*

Echt interessante Frage. Dazu gab es schonmal einen Thread, den du hier findest:
Mainboard mit 12 Pin für CPU, Netzteil mit 8, was tun?


----------



## Duesterhoeft (15. Januar 2019)

*AW: 2 CPU Anschlüsse Netzteil liefert nur einen*

Schließ es an  CPU PWR 1 an und gut ist.Den anderen brauchst du nicht ,es sei denn du willst ganz hartes OC betreiben.


----------



## jaeger1982 (15. Januar 2019)

*AW: 2 CPU Anschlüsse Netzteil liefert nur einen*



SaPass schrieb:


> Echt interessante Frage. Dazu gab es schonmal einen Thread, den du hier findest:
> Mainboard mit 12 Pin für CPU, Netzteil mit 8, was tun?



Nur bei mir steht ja CPU_PWR1 und CPU_PWR2

bei deinem Thread steht ja Strom fürs Mainboard.

Ich will kein OC betreiben, ich dachte die 2600X ist schon übertaktet, von Haus aus.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (15. Januar 2019)

*AW: 2 CPU Anschlüsse Netzteil liefert nur einen*



jaeger1982 schrieb:


> Nur bei mir steht ja CPU_PWR1 und CPU_PWR2
> 
> bei deinem Thread steht ja Strom fürs Mainboard.
> 
> Ich will kein OC betreiben, ich dachte die 2600X ist schon übertaktet, von Haus aus.



Ist ja auch so....deswegen reicht ja einer  Und selbst wenn du den Ryzen 2600 hättest und den übertakten möchtest, würde ein Kabel reichen. Wie gesagt geht es nur um die letzten paar MHz, Millivolt, etc ^^


----------



## drstoecker (15. Januar 2019)

*AW: 2 CPU Anschlüsse Netzteil liefert nur einen*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Ist ja auch so....deswegen reicht ja einer  Und selbst wenn du den Ryzen 2600 hättest und den übertakten möchtest, würde ein Kabel reichen. Wie gesagt geht es nur um die letzten paar MHz, Millivolt, etc ^^


Mit oc hat das nicht viel zu tun, die Last vcore bleibt stabiler und fällt nicht so stark ab. Deshalb ist der Anschluss zu vernachlässigen. Es hat daher eher was mit der kontaktfläche zu tun.


----------



## HisN (15. Januar 2019)

*AW: 2 CPU Anschlüsse Netzteil liefert nur einen*

Ich hab schon verschmorte Stecker gesehen, bei Leuten die es übertrieben haben .. das ist die Kehrseite der Medaille.


----------



## Threshold (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: 2 CPU Anschlüsse Netzteil liefert nur einen*

Den zweiten CPU Stecker brauchst du nicht versorgen, das System sollte mit dem einen 8 Pin problemlos laufen.
Falls du das Netzteil neu hast und noch umtauschen kannst, kannst du dir das E11 mit 750 Watt kaufen. Das hat zwei CPU Stecker.


----------



## kayuna (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: 2 CPU Anschlüsse Netzteil liefert nur einen*

Das es zwei Stecker hat stimmt ... aber wo willst du den zweiten Stecker am Netzteil anschliessen ? So eine ähnliche Frage hat sich mir auch beim Bitfenix Whisper M 850 gestellt ...Zweites 4+4pin CPU Kabel ist da auf dem Board auch ein Steckplatz aber am NT kein weiterer für die CPU....


----------



## IICARUS (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: 2 CPU Anschlüsse Netzteil liefert nur einen*

Es reicht ein 8-Pin Anschluss dazu aus, besser ist natürlich alle 12-Pins zu verwenden, da sich die Spannung besser aufteilen kann und Kabel und Stecker nicht ganz so warm werden können. Natürlich wird das Mainboard für OC damit auch besser mit Spannung versorgt.

Im übrigem gibt es auch 550 Watt Netzteile mit mehr CPU-Spannungsversorgung.
Meines  z.B. hat mit 550Watt auch 2x 8 Pins für die CPU und 4x 8-Pin PCIe + 1x 6-Pin PCIe.


----------



## LastManStanding (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: 2 CPU Anschlüsse Netzteil liefert nur einen*

Bestimmte Netzteil bieten ein 2. CPU-Stecker als Beispiel meine Dark Power Pro 11 750W und 850W selbst verständlich auch den dazugehöriegn Anschluss am Netzteil^^
Das ist eben wenn ausreichend Strom vom Netzteil möglich ist, und der Anwender es auch benötigt um "Stabilere" Stromzufuhr zu haben. Wenn ich den 2 Anschluss bei mir "ab" mache läuft der Ryzen zwar Stock gut. Aber wenn hohe last anliegt (ob LLC Aktiv genutzt wird, oder nicht) ist, bei hohem OC oder wie bei Mir dauerhaft 3,8 GHz (fest) ohne Throtteln hier und da schon mal eine instabilität aufgetreten bei 1,26 V auf dem Crosshair VI Hero am 1600X. Wenn ich ihn "Stock" laufen lasse also MIT XFR aber 1,9-1,2V statt die vom Werk aus eingestellten bis 1,417V(und sogar bis 1,5V) Startet der PC ohne den 2. Stecker gar nicht und mit gibt es einen Boot loop aber ich komme ins UEFI.

Ich weiß also nicht genau ob es so sein soll, aber bei mir macht es den Eindruck als das ob er das ganze etwas Glättet/Stabilisiert

Ich schätze mal/ Ich könnte mir vorstellen gerade die Ryzen 3000 mit mehr als 8 Kernen würden trotz eingehalten ähnlicher TDP klassen davon profitieren. Zumindestens auf den 370X wenn sie darauf laufen. Oder "Grade" die kleineren Bords... naja das ist nur Spekulatius..mmmmh lecker


----------



## Threshold (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: 2 CPU Anschlüsse Netzteil liefert nur einen*

Die kleinen boards haben ja keine zwei CPU Anschlüsse.


----------

